# Aiken Amplification - Tomcat



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got her dialled in now man. Aiken Tomcat :smile-new: with a Voltage 1x12 but I recently dropped in a Celestion G12M Heritage series greenback and that was it. Transformed the tone right there. 

The Tomcat is a push-pull, cathode-biased, non-negative feedback amplifier featuring two EL84 tubes in the output stage. The deceptively simple, yet amazingly effective controls include Volume, Tone, and an AC-30-style Cut contol, as well as Attenuator, and Variable, along with Bright and Gain switches. This amplifier gives the classic, rich midrange "class A" tones at any volume, with tons of "chime" and incredible harmonic complexity and sustain. When the footswitchable gain boost is kicked in, the amplifier goes into overdrive for a truly "over-the-top" raw, singing tone.

All-tube signal path. The preamp tube is an ECC81/12AT7, the phase inverter is ECC83/12AX7, Output tubes are EL84. The rectifier uses massive 3 amp 1000V ultra-fastrecovery diodes (UFREDs) for the utmost reliability and a tight, fat low end.Front panel controls/connections: Input jack, Volume, Tone, Cut, Attenuator, andVariable. There is also a bright switch and a gain switch, which is footswitch controllable.Rear panel controls/connections: AC mains input, international voltage selector allowingoperation at 100V/120V/200V/220V/230V/240V 50/60Hz, impedance selector switch for4, 8, or 16 ohm operation, two 1/4" speaker jacks, and a gain footswitch jack.Solid, finger-jointed birch-ply cabinet. The head is 20" wide, 8 3/4" tall, and 9" deep, thecombo is 25” wide, 18 ½” tall, and 10 ¼” deep.Solid 16-gauge steel chassis, zinc-plated, yellow chromate conversion coated fordurability, corrosion-resistance and appearance. Front and rear faceplates are goldanodized aluminum for durability and a classic appearance.All hand-wired, “military style” turret-board construction (no PC boards), using chassismountedtube sockets for ease of maintenance and reliability. Built to last.Premium, tight-tolerance parts are used for reliability, including 2W 1% carbon film andmetal film resistors, 5W metal oxide power resistors, 630V axial-leaded polypropylenefilm/foil capacitors, and low-noise, sealed, 2W mil-style RV4 pots.












> The main reason I discontinued the amps is because I was tired of them, and want to do something different. The Invader was basically a non-master Marshall copy with attenuator/reverb, and there are a zillion guys out there doing high and low-power Marshall copies. While the Tomcat is a completely original design, I feel it can be improved upon in a future revision. I stopped making it now because I just used the last of my stock of attenuator turret boards and don't want to make another quantity purchase since I don't intend to make any more of that version. Also, the 12AT7 input stage, which is a key part to the tone of that amp, is very difficult to manufacture because of the lack of good, non-microphonic 12AT7 tubes.
> 
> The other reason I discontinued the amps is because I recently had to move to SC to care for my elderly mother and I haven't had the time to get things set up here for any kind of volume production, so I'm "thinning the herd".
> 
> ...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Got her dialled in now man. Aiken Tomcat :smile-new: with a Voltage 1x12 but I recently dropped in a Celestion G12M Heritage series greenback and that was it. Transformed the tone right there.
> 
> The Tomcat is a push-pull, cathode-biased, non-negative feedback amplifier featuring two EL84 tubes in the output stage. The deceptively simple, yet amazingly effective controls include Volume, Tone, and an AC-30-style Cut contol, as well as Attenuator, and Variable, along with Bright and Gain switches. This amplifier gives the classic, rich midrange "class A" tones at any volume, with tons of "chime" and incredible harmonic complexity and sustain. When the footswitchable gain boost is kicked in, the amplifier goes into overdrive for a truly "over-the-top" raw, singing tone.
> 
> View attachment 6290


Couldn't find any youtube videos featuring the Tomcat. Would be nice to hear that tone.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, I would love to hear that rig. Aiken's stuff is so well respected and loved, every time I read about them I get GAS.

As some of you know, Randall Aiken hasn't made amps for a few years now. Good news, he's completed design work on a new one (he calls it a high gainer) and I think he's very close to production now. I bet he gets swamped.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Aiken makes amazing amps. I've only played one (I think it was a 30 watter) but it was the best of the best as far as plexi style amps.

Greenbacks are great speakers. I have one of the Heritage ones with a g12H in my 212 cab and it is amazing. I'd love to hear the new cream back Celestion as well. Itws supposed to be the same sound with a bit more bottom and power handling.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No clips from my rig as of yet but I found this one here of a Hermida demo through the Tomcat with a 1x12 so gives a little idea

[video=youtube;hXl8AmvBHyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXl8AmvBHyI[/video]


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Apparently Aiken is back after a long hiatus, and will be making amps again in 2014. I want one:

http://www.aikenamps.com/index.html

Not much info on the site yet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> Apparently Aiken is back after a long hiatus, and will be making amps again in 2014. I want one:
> 
> http://www.aikenamps.com/index.html
> 
> Not much info on the site yet.



That link is dead. This one works http://www.aikenamps.com/


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice amp !,.........Congrats !


----------

